# Sling Backpack for 4/3rds Question



## Hermes1 (Jan 31, 2017)

I am in the process of switching to a micro 4/3rds system and I am considering a sling style backpack to hold and carry my gear.  I am a huge fan of LowePro as every time I have needed a bag for my previous gear over the years, I have always found that Lowe Pro has served me well.  So I while I am leaning in that direction, I would like to hear other suggestions, particularly if those who have had experience with LowePro and others.  My question is what size suggestions folks may have, I want to keep it as small as possible to accommodate my gear.  I now have an Olympus OM-D E-M1 and will expect to have 5, maybe 6 prime lenses when all is said and done.  One of the 5-6 lenses I am likely to purchase is the Olympus 300mm telephoto. Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 31, 2017)

I use a Vanguard Adapter 45.  I  Absolutely love it.  Can be used as a backpack or sling.   Has side access for quick camera release.  It currently holds my EM5 Mark ii, 17mm, 14-150mm, 75-300mm and 60mm macro lenses with there hoods.  And still have room for cables , chargers, filters and more.   You can also strap a tripod to it.  You may think it must be huge but its not.  It can easily keep the 75-300mm on camera for quick release.  As a bonus for me there is a slot in the back used to store one of the shoulder straps, if used in sling configuration, that just fits my XPS 13" laptop.   Its a all-in-one for travelling for me, whether to another country or just a hike.

Vanguard ADAPTOR BACKPACK/SLING BAG - MEDIUM ADAPTOR 45 B&H


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't read it with everything underlined, trying to put me into a seizure?


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 31, 2017)

BrentC said:


> I use a Vanguard Adapter 45.  I  Absolutely love it.  Can be used as a backpack or sling.   Has side access for quick camera release.  It currently holds my EM5 Mark ii, 17mm, 14-150mm, 75-300mm and 60mm macro lenses with there hoods.  And still have room for cables , chargers, filters and more.   You can also strap a tripod to it.  You may think it must be huge but its not.  It can easily keep the 75-300mm on camera for quick release.  As a bonus for me there is a slot in the back used to store one of the shoulder straps, if used in sling configuration, that just fits my XPS 13" laptop.   Its a all-in-one for travelling for me, whether to another country or just a hike.
> 
> Vanguard ADAPTOR BACKPACK/SLING BAG - MEDIUM ADAPTOR 45 B&H


Thank you for the suggestion, appreciate it. I will have a look.


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 31, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I can't read it with everything underlined, trying to put me into a seizure?


Sorry about that for some reason when I created this post it included the underlining, I did not see a text editor where I could remove it.  Still a nooby on this site and learning my way around.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 31, 2017)

Lowepro Slingshot AW 102 all the way, all day!
I own and use the Slingshot AW 302 because I have two 2.8 Nikkor zooms and they're heavy. I sold my bag once, and lived to regret it, so I bought another one.


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 31, 2017)

shadowlands said:


> Lowepro Slingshot AW 102 all the way, all day!
> I own and use the Slingshot AW 302 because I have two 2.8 Nikkor zooms and they're heavy. I sold my bag once, and lived to regret it, so I bought another one.



Thank you, as mentioned in my query, I have been well served by Lowepro and the AW102 is one I am looking at.  I am hoping for the smallest bag that will accommodate my Olympus 4/3rds and the 5-6 prime lenses I anticipate.  Your reply seems to suggest it might work for me.


----------



## shadowlands (Feb 1, 2017)

Hermes1 said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Lowepro Slingshot AW 102 all the way, all day!
> ...



You share the same problem that I have.. summer heat! My slingshot doesn't kill me in the 100+ summer heat, when you gotta be out there in it.


----------



## Hermes1 (Feb 2, 2017)

shadowlands said:


> Hermes1 said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...


Yes the summer heat and I am not 20 years old any longer and we hike a lot so I am looking to keep my gear as small and light as possible.  Having said that I am now trying to decide between the AW102 & the AW202. Thanks for your valuable input.


----------

